# Frozen too wet, help!!!



## 89spartan (Oct 24, 2007)

I have a friend who grew some great outdoor and had so much that he decided to freeze some.  He packed about an ounce or two at a time and put it in vacuum sealed bags.  They were air tight and shrink wrapped.  The problem is that most of it (the batch he gave me) was not completely dried and I think mold may have set in.  I have dried it all the way now, but when I break the buds apart, many are black inside.  Is this mold??  Is there any way to salvage it?  I guess I could just scrape off or trim the outside, but what a waste!  Any help would be most appreciated!  Thanks.


----------



## Celebrity Bob (Oct 24, 2007)

Ew, sounds like mold or budrot. start scraping and dont forget to smack your friend. then make him smoke the black stuff for good measure! next time try a canning jar or something


----------



## SFC (Oct 25, 2007)

Exactly, if he had just froze them loose instead of vac sealing them he would have been ok. You could have just resumed the drying process.  Packing wet buds tightly=disaster.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Oct 25, 2007)

*Worse comes to worse you can ISO that stuff and get some oil instead of throwing it away.  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2007)

> Exactly, if he had just froze them loose instead



Bud should never be frozen. When frozen, the moisture in the bud expands, rupturing the cell walls. Oxidisation occurs and the THC is broken down into CBN's.



> but when I break the buds apart, many are black inside. Is this mold??


Any chance of a picture ?


----------



## Growdude (Oct 25, 2007)

Runbyhemp said:
			
		

> Bud should never be frozen. When frozen, the moisture in the bud expands, rupturing the cell walls. Oxidisation occurs and the THC is broken down into CBN's.
> 
> 
> Any chance of a picture ?


 
I know you freeze your weed to make bubble hash because it makes the trich's fall off easyer, this is why I stopped freezing weed to store it.


----------



## SFC (Oct 25, 2007)

Now I cannot say for sure with wet weed, but I challenge anyone to freeze some dried bud, and then do a smoke/high comparison with unfrozen weed. If you can tell any difference than you are more sensitive than I. I have stored the herbs in the freezer for many years,and never once had anyone ask if it was frozen....... It is almost laughable.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Oct 25, 2007)

> I have stored the herbs in the freezer for many years,and never once had anyone ask if it was frozen....... It is almost laughable.



Just trying to point you in the right direction my friend. Do a bit of reading up on how freezing affects vegetables, never mind weed. Interesting stuff, and if all else fails at least you'll have had a good laugh anyway


----------



## mindgames (Nov 6, 2007)

SFC said:
			
		

> Now I cannot say for sure with wet weed, but I challenge anyone to freeze some dried bud, and then do a smoke/high comparison with unfrozen weed. If you can tell any difference than you are more sensitive than I. I have stored the herbs in the freezer for many years,and never once had anyone ask if it was frozen....... It is almost laughable.


 How


----------



## mindgames (Nov 6, 2007)

SFC said:
			
		

> Now I cannot say for sure with wet weed, but I challenge anyone to freeze some dried bud, and then do a smoke/high comparison with unfrozen weed. If you can tell any difference than you are more sensitive than I. I have stored the herbs in the freezer for many years,and never once had anyone ask if it was frozen....... It is almost laughable.


How do you freez your bud? Please....


----------



## King Bud (Nov 6, 2007)

> How do you freez your bud? Please....


He dried his weed (presumably completely), THEN froze them.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2007)

I've been doing a lot of reading on this lately. Even if the bud is completley dehydrated (almost impossible) freezing will cause damage, it causes the cell walls to collapse.

The only way to successfully do it is to get it real cold real fast (liquid nitrogen) .Then you're getting into cryogenics. Unfreezing is a pain too. It has to be brought to roughly 0 degrees and raised slowly over the course  of a few hours to minmize damage. 

Did you know that a plant produces chemicals similar to anti freeze which protects it in winter. A plant freezes at -5 degrees celcius.

Peace RBH


----------



## Gadhooka (Nov 6, 2007)

> Did you know that a plant produces chemicals similar to anti freeze which protects it in winter. A plant freezes at -5 degrees celcius.



RBH, does this mean that you can store bud at -4c without damaging it?


----------



## ljjr (Nov 6, 2007)

forget about smoking it man...wayy to risky...make some bubble hash or qwiso.


----------



## Runbyhemp (Nov 6, 2007)

Bringing the temperature back above freezing causes a hell of a lot of damage. I'd just keep it in the fridge, but not freezing and out of light. This is the best way IMHO.

There's a few reports done out there about storing THC long term for medical purposes ... very interesting.

If anyones interested pm me and I'll see if I can dig em out.


----------

